# New additions brought home today!



## shakkai (Dec 20, 2008)

Where to start?? I should start by saying, I think I went a bit over board, but there were a least half a dozen other plants that I had picked up and put back!! So, I could have done a lot more damage to my pocketbook. 

Hybrid Paphs:

*Kee Chin Lim* (_malipoense_ ‘Tracery’ x _platyphyllum_ ‘Ruth Kennedy’)
*Saint Pinot* (St. Swithin ‘Longbarrow’ x Pinocchio ‘Halo’)
*Saint Armel* (St. Swithin x _armeniacum_)
*Wössner China Moon* (_armeniacum_ x _hangianum_)
NR. (Lady Isabel ‘CS’ x _vietnamense_)
NR. (Lady Isabel ‘#1’ x _niveum_ ‘Snowflake’)
*Christiana Richards* (Conco-bellatulum ‘Butterball’ x _malipoense_ ‘Legionnaire’)


Species Paphs:
_henryanum_ ‘Pink Panther’
_vietnamense_ (THE most gorgeous leaves!!)


Phrags: (Not any EYOF Phrags that I didn't already have, Eric. Sorry!)
Hanne Popow (_schlimii_ x _besseae forma flavum_)
NR. (Silver Rose ‘Pick n Mix’ x _besseae forma flavum_)


Phew! Now I need to go play with my Christmas presents!! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd say you're having a *merry Christmas*! :drool:
PS.There was only more damage to pocketbook if BS plants were purchased!


----------



## P-chan (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome!! That Christiana Richards sounds really interesting...I can't wait to see a bloom! Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## shakkai (Dec 20, 2008)

:wink: Only 4 of the Paphs are BS. The others are seedlings. As I grow my Paphs cooler than most people recommend, I have found that seedlings adapt more readily (or they die). BS plants have sulked and seem to take much longer to adjust to my growing conditions.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 20, 2008)

This was the only photo I could find of a Christiana Richards:
http://www.orchidarium.pl/Galeria/galeria.php?obraz=3814

It was enough to convince me!


----------



## Elena (Dec 20, 2008)

Great haul! 

vietnamense does have goregous leaves, one of those species that's worth growing for the foliage alone.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, Elena, this is so true! I have read that the mottling is quite variable. The one I have has the darkest (near black) markings. Simply beautiful in and of themselves.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2008)

You are going to have some gorgeous blooms!


----------



## P-chan (Dec 20, 2008)

shakkai said:


> This was the only photo I could find of a Christiana Richards:
> http://www.orchidarium.pl/Galeria/galeria.php?obraz=3814
> 
> It was enough to convince me!



Oh, my!! No wonder you chose her!! Awesome bloom...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats on your purchases - looking forward to seeing bloom pictures in the future. :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice haul!!!

Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Dec 21, 2008)

shakkai said:


> This was the only photo I could find of a Christiana Richards:
> http://www.orchidarium.pl/Galeria/galeria.php?obraz=3814
> 
> It was enough to convince me!



Nice purchases! :clap: Here is a picture of the first blooming of my Christiana Richards.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Nice purchases! :clap: Here is a picture of the first blooming of my Christiana Richards.



:drool::drool:
That is so beautiful! Thank you for posting the photo. I can't wait to see mine bloom now....


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice aquisitions Shakkai!!!!


----------



## dan_t (Dec 21, 2008)

A great list - some of my favourites in there! Good choices!

Dan


----------



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I love them all! Its a terrible addiction....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2008)

Gorgeous. It sure looks like my Mint Chocolate except for the red staminode.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

Very good acquisitions. Those flavum besseae crosses are getting hard to find over here even.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't realise that. These are plants from the first crosses made by Nick at Ratcliffes. I guess its a good thing that I got a besseae f. flavum at the British Orchid Congress this past October.

Here is a photo of the sibling of my plant:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice!!! VEry cute!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay Phrag besseae!
How big was the one you got? I heard there were some new German line-bred besseae flavums going around but the price was a little steep for me!


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

I got a good deal, I think. Mine is a 3 growth plant and it didn't put too much of a dent in the budget. It came from Plested Orchids in the UK, though, not from a German nursery.


----------

